# Safety Recall-Under Engine Shield



## 6speed (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anbody bought & installed the 2013 Cruze under engine shield, part number 95164334 on their 2011 or 2012 ?
How does it dimensionally compare to the hacked up cutout OEM part?
How about someone posting a picture of theirs before installing?
I called a dealer on this part, he said it has been supersceded with a new part number, but would not give it to me unless I ordered it. I want to see it first. PIX please!!


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Is this it? I just took a pic or 2 at noon, but haven't had a chance to read up on it. I can try to get better pics sometime this weekend. This is on a 2013 ECO.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

So they are cutting them at the factory still, it seems..

What about the transmission side of the exhaust, is there even one there still?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

If Chevy did create a new shield, then all of those you had this recall done with a 'knife" should get the new shield for free.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

That's a weird cut job, I wonder why its all zigzagy like that in the 2nd picture?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> That's a weird cut job, I wonder why its all zigzagy like that in the 2nd picture?



Maybe it was made on a Friday or a Monday? :lol: To tell you the truth, except for the NEAT cutting what is the difference?


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll check the trans side, but I don't think there is one.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It just looks like it's been precut from the factory.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Most likely there is still a pile of the old shields to use first.


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I would think they shoud put the 2013 shield on all the older ones. The HACK job the dealers did on the recall is a JOKE


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

silverfox said:


> I would think they shoud put the 2013 shield on all the older ones. The HACK job the dealers did on the recall is a JOKE


What difference does it make if the functionality is the same? The bugs looking up when you drive over them don't care if the edge is rough, and neither do I.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Even thought the shield is on the bottom the pride and workmanship of GM and there dealers should be as one when making the cuts. Just hacking away and tearing it up means very poor workmenship for us.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

rbtec said:


> What difference does it make if the functionality is the same? The bugs looking up when you drive over them don't care if the edge is rough, and neither do I.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Seen or unseen, it MIGHT have something to do with taking *PRIDE* in your work especially when it is OTHER people's property!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> Even thought the shield is on the bottom the pride and workmanship of GM and there dealers should be as one when making the cuts. Just hacking away and tearing it up means very poor workmenship for us.


Sorry. I didn't see your response before I wrote mine. I agree with you 100%!


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

rbtec said:


> What difference does it make if the functionality is the same? The bugs looking up when you drive over them don't care if the edge is rough, and neither do I.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Well put.


----------



## Mustang Jim (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing the new part too. I would like to order it, but I have not yet found a picture of it. I found a 2013 Cruze on the dealer's lot, but it had what looked to be a cut shield. From what I understand, the old shield is no longer available from GM. I'm not sure if that is correct.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Well said boys, quality workmanship is hard to find nowadays.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The old shield is also used in the Buick Verano, which wasn't recalled.


----------



## Stock 87 (Sep 8, 2011)

I sent my 2012 eco in for an oil change with the wife. Turns out they BUTCHERED my highly touted "under body areo dynamic sheild" as well.
I'm sorry GM but my ass is a little chapped on this one. Is it that you cant build an engine that won't eventually puke oil? Or is it that you can't train mechanics to pour oil in the hole?
I'm a tradesman with pride for the work I do. I also feel that everthing I touch has my name on it and is a direct reflection of ME. 
Why even bother putting the peice of crap back on the car? It will probably just end up being an annoying rattle some time down the road.

END RANT
BTW do you know what debur means?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

rbtec said:


> What difference does it make if the functionality is the same? The *bugs* looking up when you drive over them don't care if the edge is rough, and neither do I.


Yeah, but the *air* passing _under_ the car does! Hence, the name & function a lower *aero* shield...duh GM!


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

> BTW do you know what debur means?


Removing rough edges


----------



## Stock 87 (Sep 8, 2011)

Apparently you don't work for GM. LOL


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...you mean it _doesn't_ mean deleting "old" re-run episodes of *Perry Mason*(*) from your TV-DVR-recorder?















(*) Raymond *Burr* was the star of the series...


----------



## ralph7276e (Aug 12, 2012)

The dealer cut mine off without asking me. Not real happy that they can do anything to your property without consent.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ralph7276e said:


> The dealer cut mine off without asking me. Not real happy that they can do anything to your property without consent.


Sorry to hear that. The dealer I had mine in for service at earlier this afternoon asked me if I wanted the recall done, and I politely declined. I signed that I had declined the recall, and they did the other work without molesting the shield.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i was at the dealer today for a free car wash and i looked at about 10 cruze shields. 8 were cut very clean and 2 were a bit rough around the edges. wanted to see the '13's shield but they did have any in the area i was in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...you mean it _doesn't_ mean deleting "old" re-run episodes of *Perry Mason*(*) from your TV-DVR-recorder?


:bowing:


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

rbtec said:


> What difference does it make if the functionality is the same? The bugs looking up when you drive over them don't care if the edge is rough, and neither do I.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


You will notice the difference in the winter living in Michigan. The bugs will be dead from summer time. The bugs should care actually because they will be burnt by the turbo or exhaust. The salt they use on the road to eliminate ice will be eating away at the underside of your car. When you go to sell the car the potential buyer will think the hacked up underside was from being in an accident!


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

crystal red cruze said:


> .... When you go to sell the car the potential buyer will think the hacked up underside was from being in an accident!



Good Point!


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Sorry to hear that. The dealer I had mine in for service at earlier this afternoon asked me if I wanted the recall done, and I politely declined. I signed that I had declined the recall, and they did the other work without molesting the shield.


My 2013 only has a shield on the passenger's side.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Sorry to hear that. The dealer I had mine in for service at earlier this afternoon asked me if I wanted the recall done, and I politely declined. I signed that I had declined the recall, and they did the other work without molesting the shield.





ctrider said:


> My 2013 only has a shield on the passenger's side.


Eek. That shield on my 2012 is massive, and covers most of the underside of the engine bay. I'd rather take snow/ice being deflected away by that shield than having a chance to rip off the midpipe or road spray attacking the flex coupling. The service writer nodded along while I explained this. I'll take protection for an event I know will happen sometime this winter over protection for sloppy practices that my car will never see. 

I'll have to create a "how does your car get along in the snow" thread to check impressions of folks with intact shields, and folks with the hacked-up shields. 

Then again, our Honda has a shield similar to the revised/hacked-up shield, and it gets along just fine in the snow. IIRC, though, that shield juts down 1/2" below the lowest point on the engine, something the revised/hacked shield on the Cruze does not do.

Maybe I'm freaking out over what will turn out to be nothing...


----------



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

There is no new part number for the shield. A new part number came out in January but that was before all the recalls, etc. Just went over this in detail with a competent parts guy yesterday.


----------



## Brian (Oct 29, 2012)

I had my Cruze Eco done too. Hardly anything left on the left side. Seems my fuel economy has dropped off significantly too. Was this shield in place to achieve a 42 mpg EPA rating? Heck what good are the active shutters now? This is a joke GM!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't noticed any significant difference in my ECO MT's fuel economy as a result of the shield hack.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

Brian said:


> I had my Cruze Eco done too. Hardly anything left on the left side. Seems my fuel economy has dropped off significantly too. Was this shield in place to achieve a 42 mpg EPA rating? Heck what good are the active shutters now? This is a joke GM!


you cant judge any fuel economy numbers on one day of driving


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Brian said:


> I had my Cruze Eco done too. Hardly anything left on the left side. Seems my fuel economy has dropped off significantly too. Was this shield in place to achieve a 42 mpg EPA rating? Heck what good are the active shutters now? This is a joke GM!



Brian,
If you feel that you are experiencing issues with your Cruze I would suggest that you take it into your dealer to have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to assist you with this issue. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

